# I kinda want a Ferret



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I just think they are so cute! Does anyone here have them or have experience with them? They just seem so fun and adorable. :-D


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

fun, adorable and SMELLY!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Haha yup! They do have that scent.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i dont have a ferret but im glad i dont have one. i have too many small things id rather not lose or misplace. if you want to know where all your possesion are at all times then you're in trouble. the ferrets will take anything they can carry or like and keep hiding constantly even 30 seconds after its put back in the rightful place. 

a small clip from "ferrets: pursuit of excellence" that kind of summarises their collection urge. she has 6-8 ferrets minimum and they stole the clothing from the clean hamper not even 2 minutes after it was put in the hamper when no ones looking. the ferrets are equally cuddly and playful like other pets but its just a bit more work to keep the house clean with ferrets. some love to dig up plants and most seem to keep hiding your possesions.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRfwNjw82GY

there is one member here that has around 10 pet ferrets, dont remember the name though.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Huh so that's where the left socks go, ninja ferrets! X3


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol. They seem quite funny hah.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

imo think owning ferrets is an excercise in patience as they love taking and hiding stuff. that aside id love to get one if they werent so hell bent on finding "treasures"


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh, they are naughty! My rats are bad enough with stashing (they've taken my earrings, bandaids, false nails, bits of my hair, my headphones, all kinds of other fun stuff), but ferrets make them look like angels.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

But they are soooo cute and playful. Their bite hurts something awful though. My mum used to let my ferret, Sam, out of his cage every morning as soon as she got up. I was still asleep. Sam would climb up and under my comforter to play and wake me up. One morning he mistook my big toe for nom I'm guessing, or I made the mistake of moving it, and he bit me. It was all in good fun though  I loved him.


----------



## 3k00rb (Mar 6, 2013)

I love ferrets! I used to have one named Pinky. He was an albino with red eyes, so he wasn't gonna win any cute ferret contests but he sure was fun!

They are a little musky smelling but it's not too bad.. Just don't wash them or it makes the smell worse. Supposedly you can get their scent glands removed, but I really don't know about that.

Also, be prepared to have the most energetic and mischievous animal ever. You have to ferret proof your house first, you don't want him going down any duct work in your house or getting behind the stove. They are just like mice in that they can squeeze their body through any little hole. Get some flexible plastic duct work and make ferret tunnels, they love running through that stuff. Some people put collars on theirs and take them out in public but I never tried it with mine. They are usually very playful with other animals too, but make sure you properly introduce any cats or dogs to him so they don't think he's something furry to eat :shock:

Good luck! If you get one post pics!


----------



## Lisha (Mar 9, 2013)

The easiest way I can put it is it's like having two year olds running around. Whatever they can get into, they will get into, whether you like it or not. Ferret proofing is an ongoing, constant process. You'll never wear matching socks again. 

They are a LOT of hard work...can't emphasize that enough. They need constant attention and play. They're not an animal that you can cage for long periods of time, so if you have a really busy lifestyle, are away a lot, or can't dedicate a few hours EVERY day to them, they're not for you. 

They are very expensive animals, as well. They are very prone to cancers and illnesses that require specialised exotics vet care and those bills add up quickly. Expect to spend, on average, around 8k, per ferret over their lifetime (6-9 years)

I wouldn't change them for the world though. They are the most hands on animal I've ever known, but they are funny, affectionate, cute and so worth the hard work. 

Just research, research, research. They are tough little buggers, but so much can go wrong with them, they really need dedicated owners.


----------

